# Meet Raisin Sushi!!!



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

I've had him for about two weeks now and am always on this forum and i just wanted to share some pics of the new man in my life Raisin 

He has a two story sterilite townhome 
He has yet to really use his wheel though, is that normal? How long does it usually take hedgies to get used to their wheels???

Anyways, here is mah babycakes 














































My boyfriend took all these great pics for me 
since my camera went and died


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! Fantastic pics. I love the name.  

Congrats on the little cutie.


----------



## Hedgehogs (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol he's so cute!  And I love the pics.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It does take hedghogs a while to get used to a wheel. Also I've read that babies are less active and so he may start using the wheel more when he gets a bit bigger and sleeps less.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Great pics, but then a great subject! Very cute.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

awwes what a cute little guy! He actually is ridiculously adorable. Congrats on your baby!


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

He is beautiful!!

As for the wheel. Only 1 of my 4 will use her wheel, and she uses it every night and she's the youngest.

So if he will run around and play outside his cage (supervised of course) or in a playpen I'd just make sure he got enough "run time" every night that way and maybe he will start using the wheel later on.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

aww little raisin is adorable! great pictures!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is adorable :mrgreen: 
Is this the one u got from Boss?


----------



## raisinsushi (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!!!!



LarryT said:


> He is adorable :mrgreen:
> Is this the one u got from Boss?


No actually Raisin is from a breeder in Melbourne  
The one from Boss is a big grumpyface  but a cutie who my bro is taking care of and he doesnt want to freak him out by taking pics, as soon as he warms up more tho, there will be many pics of him!


----------



## APBTkisses (May 23, 2009)

Simply adorable!!


----------

